# Synthetic bunk boards



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

These things have been around forever yet I think I've seen _one_ trailer with these cutting board material bunks. HDPE is not very stiff so I don't see it working very well on a lot of trailers. 

It's really really really hard to imagine a boat coming off plastic bunks any easier than property maintained carpeted wood bunks.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I did this project on an aluminum boat, but I don't see any reason why it can't be done on any carpeted bunks for any boat. I used 3x4 inch PVC Gutter Downspouts from Lowes. I capped the present carpeted bunks. Cost about $15.00 total plus screws. Because the Downspouts extend down the SIDES of the wooden bunks, fasteners do not touch the bottom of the boat. I used Stainless Steel screws on the first boat, and used aluminum nails on the second boat. The first set is holding up well after two years of use. If they wear out, replacements are cheap enough..https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137&hilit=bunk


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

trailer "gylde sliks" work well 

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/taco-trailer-glyde-sliks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I honestly would never use anything but carpeted bunks on a glass boat because I think sand would get between the hull and bunks and scratch the gelcoat. I had poly bunks on my last trailer and they scratched the bottom pretty badly.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I honestly would never use anything but carpeted bunks on a glass boat because I think sand would get between the hull and bunks and scratch the gelcoat. I had poly bunks on my last trailer and they scratched the bottom pretty badly.


That pretty much settles it for me then ....


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Trex decking works awesome. Sand and dirt builds up in the carpeted bunks. All about no maintenance such as replacing carpet or staples etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pudldux said:


> Trex decking works awesome. Sand and dirt builds up in the carpeted bunks. All about no maintenance such as replacing carpet or staples etc.


No scratches on the gelcoat?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

No scratches here.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have synthetic guide boards on my trailer and the vibration has given the boat a severe case of the rash.

Will take them off and replace with carpet the day after duck season. Never again. Also have to repair the boat now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> I have synthetic guide boards on my trailer and the vibration has given the boat a severe case of the rash.
> 
> Will take them off and replace with carpet the day after duck season. Never again. Also have to repair the boat now.


That sucks. Pretty much what I had going on but mine was an aluminum hull with GatorGlide bottom coating so it was harder to keep still. Carpet just seems to be the best option. If it wasn’t every boat would come on a trailer with synthetic bunks and no carpet on them. 
When I think about non carpeted bunks now I am reminded of sanding blocks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That sucks. Pretty much what I had going on but mine was an aluminum hull with GatorGlide bottom coating so it was harder to keep still. Carpet just seems to be the best option. If it wasn’t every boat would come on a trailer with synthetic bunks and no carpet on them.
> When I think about non carpeted bunks now I am reminded of sanding blocks.


That is exactly what they become. Some of the spots that are wore down are pretty deep. Certainly learned my lesson.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> That is exactly what they become. Some of the spots that are wore down are pretty deep. Certainly learned my lesson.


The ramp I launch at most of the time has a sand parking lot and my vehicle is covered in sugar sand when I get back so no more poly bunks for me. While trailering road grime has to get between the hull and the bunks too. At least carpet will cushion some and not be a hard surface for grit to eat at the hull.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Carpeted bunks with a little silicone sprayed on them are the way to go.


----------

